# Řežem Rusáky z Kupečáku



## parolearruffate

Ahoj, potřebovala bych pomoc, spíš s tím - řežem -.
Kontext: Rusy přepadali Českoslovenko. Nějaké kluci jsou v lesu, který se jmenuje Kupečák. Ti kluci vědí, že Rusy jsou na okraje lesa. Jeden z kluků řiká: Řežem Rusáky z Kupečáku.
Co to znamená?
Děkuju moc


----------



## K.u.r.t

parolearruffate said:


> Ahoj, potřebovala bych pomoc, spíš s tím - řezem -.
> Kontext: Rusyi přepadali Českoslovenko. Nějakécí kluci jsou v lesue, který se jmenuje Kupečák. Ti kluci vědí, že Rusyi jsou na okrajei lesa. Jeden z kluků řiká: Řezem??? Rusáky z Kupečáku.
> Co to znamená?
> Děkuju moc



Tohle rozhodně není správně, myslím, že je ta věta zkomolená a bez širšího kontextu bude těžké se dopátrat původních slov a původního významu věty. 

Napadá mě jen _podřezat _= ve smyslu nožem podřezat hrdlo (krk), tedy zabít. Opravdu by to chtělo ocitovat tu větu znova a přesně.


----------



## parolearruffate

Jo, prominte...
to je Řežem... - Řežem Rusáky z Kupečáku


----------



## kelt

Mohlo by to být

_řezat = mlátit_

ale jak o tom přemýšlím tak je to spíš divný. 

Třeba _vyhánět_, alespoň obrazně při nějaké hře na vojáky.


----------



## kusurija

To by nemusela být jen _hra_ na vojáky, ale skutečná [smyšlená] bitva=_řež_. A mohlo by to být něco jako "Natřem jim to" nebo "vytlačíme je [třeba partyzánským bojem?]" . Mohlo by jít taky o záměr (plán nebo návrh). 
P.S. ...a až by to skončilo, mohli by to okomentovat: "Dostali _nářez_."
Není to náhodou z knihy J. Topola? (škoda, že jsem ji nečetl)


----------



## parolearruffate

Vytlačíme je vypadá mně pravděpodobnější, protože je tam taky - z Kupečáku -, tak by to bylo: vytlačíme je z lesu.
Nerozumím ale, jestli je to hovorové, anebo vymyšlený, anebo co?
Jo je to z Topola, vynikající kniha ale jako vždycky moc těžká.
Diky moc


----------



## kusurija

parolearruffate said:


> "Vytlačíme je" vypadá podle mne/mě pravděpodobněji, protože je tam taky - z Kupečáku -, tak to by bylo: vytlačíme je z lesua.
> Nerozumím ale, jestli je to hovorové, anebo vymyšlený, anebo co?
> Jo je to z Topola, vynikající kniha, ale jako vždycky moc těžká.
> Diky moc


Je to *mírně* slangové. " z Kupečáku" by mohlo také znamenat jako _původ_ odkud, nemusí to být nutně prvotně odkud je vyhnali - ale to už jsou významové nuance - nepodstatné. Asi bych musel přečíst hodně textu kolem, abych mohl přesněji říci, jak to bylo myšleno. Spíš bych akcentoval to, že jim  hustě nabančíme - že to bude řežba.


----------



## Drako

Chápal bych, kdyby tam bylo seřežem/e jako budoucí čas od řezat ve smyslu zmlátit/dát nakládačku/zmasit. Chtělo by to ale více informací.


----------



## Garin

Přijde mi to celkem srozumitelné: 
Nařežeme/natlučeme/namlátíme Rusákům, a vyženeme je z Kupečáku/z lesa.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc všem, budu o tom přemýšlet...


----------



## tlumic

Ještě já:

Vyženem je a budeme je při tom mlátit/řezat.

Chápu to jako přítomný čas: Co děláme? - Řežem Rusáky ...

rc


----------

